# RecipeDB - &quot;Blow your top off&quot; Belgian Pale Ale



## JakeSm (31/7/12)

"Blow your top off" Belgian Pale Ale  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.3 kg Flaked Barley    0.2 kg TF Crystal     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1 kg Dextrose    0.5 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Corn Sugar       Yeast     7 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Yob (1/8/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: "Blow your top off" Belgian Pale Ale



Have a look at your IBU's...


----------



## mckenry (1/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Have a look at your IBU's...



Maybe the OP was just practicing ? But, how is that Belgian?


----------



## chunckious (1/8/12)

The practiceDB


----------



## jyo (1/8/12)

I'm thinking that maybe the lme is meant to be hopped extract? 

If it's a cracker of a recipe, Jake, add in some brewing notes for clarification, mate. Also a 60 minute addition of styrians! :icon_drool2:


----------

